# lavender



## Swisscroft Soaps (Apr 6, 2010)

To me, the NOW lavender essential oil smells awful.  Does anyone else have this problem.  I added lemon as recommended by others, but I still don't like it.  IS this just my personal taste or is this common.

Kate at
Swisscroft Soaps


----------



## IanT (Apr 6, 2010)

Swisscroft Soaps said:
			
		

> To me, the NOW lavender essential oil smells awful.  Does anyone else have this problem.  I added lemon as recommended by others, but I still don't like it.  IS this just my personal taste or is this common.
> 
> Kate at
> Swisscroft Soaps



what is NOW lavender EO? is that a company? It depends, if its a certain companys' lavender, it just may be a lower grade variety... alternatively it could be your taste too... I love lavender EO... lol


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a good article that can shed some light on this subject for you:
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art65031.asp

hope it helps  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Apr 11, 2010)

There are companies that adulturate their essential oils either with other EO's (in Lavender's case they would use Lavendan or Spike Lavender, neither of which are true lavenders).  I only buy my EO's from reputable dealers.....  Most soap supply houses sell good EO's.  Nature's Garden has started carrying EO's now and I would trust them..... http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/


----------

